# Service Dog



## princessre

We've seen alot of little dogs be "service dogs" on domestic flights. When I talk to the owners, most of them say it's for emotional or psychiatric support? 

What do you have to do to get your dog designated as a service dog? Is there a training program or test the dog has to pass?


----------



## yeagerbum

Hmm, a lady at the shopping center had a service dog tag on her little Maltese, when I asked her dog is really a service dog, she kept giving me winks and told me you could say so since the doggie makes everyone happy, felt kind of fishy :blink:

But I'm sure the ones you have seen are legitimate service dogs!


----------



## princessre

yeagerbum said:


> Hmm, a lady at the shopping center had a service dog tag on her little Maltese, when I asked her dog is really a service dog, she kept giving me winks and told me you could say so since the doggie makes everyone happy, felt kind of fishy :blink:
> 
> But I'm sure the ones you have seen are legitimate service dogs!


That is exactly the kind of interaction I've had with people and their "service dogs" at airports!! Made me wonder if they have to be tested or licensed because there are so many of them around!


----------



## Snowbody

Normal service dogs that I've know have been raised and socialized as puppies in family's homes and then are given to the service organization for training and then given over to the person needing the dog. My friend has raised 3 or 4 service dogs -- most of whom went on to do this tho one was ill suited and instead became an incendiary dog sniffing for explosives and fire. Then there are therapy dogs where you have to go thru a fairly rigorous screening to be able to qualify and I believe be trained to visit people who the therapy dogs will help -- hospitals, nursing homes, etc. There is a long list of things your dog can't do. The owner of the Maltese I pet sat for was going to do this but don't think it ever came through. Don't know which one you're talking about but the first is done to give the dog away, the second is done by people in conjunction with their dogs to help others.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I've looked into this. I think I have my facts straight, but please do your own research.

Since Nikki is such a good and laid back dog, I thought that if I designated her as a service dog I could take her everywhere. I didn't know anything about it at that time, but I heard that anyone can do this. Several online pet stores sell little cards and vests with "Service Dog" on them, so they are easy to buy. I learned that many people do it because they want to keep their dogs with them at all times. 

But the reality is that for a dog to be designated as an Emotional Support Animal, you have to be able to produce a letter from your doctor which states that you are under a doctor's care for an emotional or mental condition (such as severe anxiety or depression or other stuff,) and he has given you a "prescription" to keep your dog with you at all times. You have to be able to produce that letter if someone challenges you. They are not allowed to ask what your disability is, and the letter doesn't state it, but you must have the letter. Usually, the dog has to wear some sort of identifying vest, but there is no training for an Emotional Support Animal. 

Some small dogs are medical alert dogs - they are trained to notice if a person is going to have a seizure, or they are trained to bring a phone to a person if the person has a seizure, things like that. Those are considered Service Dogs, not pets, not Emotional Support Animals, and can get training/certification.

Since I didn't really want to do it unless I was "legal, I dropped the idea. Here's some links with different opinions.

What is the difference between a psychiatric service dog and an emotional support animal? | Service Dog Central

http://funstufffordogs.wordpress.com/2006/05/23/emotional-support-animals-its-all-about-me/

http://emotionalsupportanimals.org/


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> I've looked into this. I think I have my facts straight, but please do your own research.
> 
> Since Nikki is such a good and laid back dog, I thought that if I designated her as a service dog I could take her everywhere. I didn't know anything about it at that time, but I heard that anyone can do this. Several online pet stores sell little cards and vests with "Service Dog" on them, so they are easy to buy. I learned that many people do it because they want to keep their dogs with them at all times.
> 
> But the reality is that for a dog to be designated as an Emotional Support Animal, you have to be able to produce a letter from your doctor which states that you are under a doctor's care for an emotional or mental condition (such as severe anxiety or depression or other stuff,) and he has given you a "prescription" to keep your dog with you at all times. You have to be able to produce that letter if someone challenges you. They are not allowed to ask what your disability is, and the letter doesn't state it, but you must have the letter. Usually, the dog has to wear some sort of identifying vest, but there is no training for an Emotional Support Animal.
> 
> Some small dogs are medical alert dogs - they are trained to notice if a person is going to have a seizure, or they are trained to bring a phone to a person if the person has a seizure, things like that. Those are considered Service Dogs, not pets, not Emotional Support Animals, and can get training/certification.
> 
> Since I didn't really want to do it unless I was "legal, I dropped the idea. Here's some links with different opinions.
> 
> What is the difference between a psychiatric service dog and an emotional support animal? | Service Dog Central
> 
> Emotional Support Animals – It’s All About Me Dog Blog – Dog Product Reviews
> 
> Emotional Support Animals


Thanks, Suzan!! That explains a lot!! 

I think you are right that the people and dogs I've come across that I was wondering about probably did want to be around their dogs all the time!!


----------



## edelweiss

Maybe some people don't want to "advertise" that they have emotional/psychological issues and that is why they have been vague. That is what I would consider "right to privacy" and should be respected. IF a person feels compelled to tell his/her story I hope we will all be available to them, but some things (speaking from experience here) are too private to share w/the masses. Just sayin'.


----------



## princessre

edelweiss said:


> Maybe some people don't want to "advertise" that they have emotional/psychological issues and that is why they have been vague. That is what I would consider "right to privacy" and should be respected. IF a person feels compelled to tell his/her story I hope we will all be available to them, but some things (speaking from experience here) are too private to share w/the masses. Just sayin'.


Oh heavens, I would never dream of invading people's privacy, which is why I asked on the forum instead of asking the owners. Some of the owners have volunteered the wink wink nod nod thing to me which made me curious. One lady with two Yorkie service dogs told me that I could get my two to be service dogs too....to which I said, "what can they be of service for?" Ahaha!!


----------



## angel's mom

I'm sure JMM will provide a lot more detail, but here's what I've found in my research. "The ADA does not require service animals to be "certified". This type of assessment and identification is not a legal requirement under the ADA and other federal non-discrimination laws...

" A service animal must be trained to perform a specific task relating to the owner's disability. "How does an dog/animal qualify to become a psychiatric service animal?

The Americans with Disabilities Act, 1990, (ADA), defines service animal as: "any animal individually trained to do work or perform tasks for the benefit of a person with a disability." The ADA defines a disability as: "a mental or physical condition which substantially limits a major life activity such as caring for one's self, performing manual tasks, walking, seeing, hearing, speaking, breathing, learning and working."

To be considered a service animal, the animalsmust be trained to perform tasks directly related to the person's disability. “Comforting" or "giving love", although clinically proven to be beneficial for people, would not be acknowledged as a trained "task" by the Department of Justice, which enforces the ADA. Examples of trained tasks performed by psychiatric service dogs can be found at www.iaadp.org/psd_tasks.html."

A person who has a service animal can be asked what the task is that the animal performs but not what his disability is. 

There's a lot of good information online regarding the ADA and service animals.


----------



## Sandcastles

princessre said:


> We've seen alot of little dogs be "service dogs" on domestic flights. When I talk to the owners, most of them say it's for emotional or psychiatric support?
> 
> What do you have to do to get your dog designated as a service dog? Is there a training program or test the dog has to pass?


I like the concept - I am going to ask a good friend of mine, if she has ever written orders for an owner, with a small fluff, under the argument of "emotional support." 

Interesting.


----------



## silverhaven

As much as I would love to be able to take Lola everywhere with me, in restaurants etc etc. I do feel that the policies are there for a reason, and all the people who really don't need a service dog could be making it really difficult in the future for those who do. Frankly as much as I like having Lola with me, I wouldn't want other peoples dogs in restaurants etc. where I am eating. Not everyone bathes their dog every week like we do.

To be a real service dog would be wonderful though


----------



## Matilda's mommy

Last year I had a sleep study when I got to the clinic I told them I almost didn't show because I had never been away from Matilda at night and was abit stressed, they told me I could have brought her. Would I have brought her? No, it would have stressed Matilda out having people coming into the room where I was. It did comfort me thinking I could have taken her.
My husband said Matilda didn't sleep all night she worried wondering where I was.


----------



## princessre

silverhaven said:


> As much as I would love to be able to take Lola everywhere with me, in restaurants etc etc. I do feel that the policies are there for a reason, and all the people who really don't need a service dog could be making it really difficult in the future for those who do. Frankly as much as I like having Lola with me, I wouldn't want other peoples dogs in restaurants etc. where I am eating. Not everyone bathes their dog every week like we do.
> 
> To be a real service dog would be wonderful though


Maureen, that is a very good point you make! As much as I love my fluffs, I don't think I can argue that I can't function without them. 

I do wish our babies could have more rights though. For example, we're going to St. Barts this winter and taking the fluffs because we have our own private villa. But I was told that your pet is not guaranteed a seat at all. Instead, you show up with your pet at the gate, and right before takeoff, WinAir (connecting airline) asks: "If anyone has an objection to having a dog on the plane, then speak up now." And if ONE person in the whole flight objects, then you cannot take your pets on the flight. So then you wait 'til the next flight. And if it's the last flight, then you spend the night and wait 'til the next day to travel.  I mean, my babies do not make any noise when they travel. In fact, no one knows that they are on the plane at all. It's not as though I can bring them back from St. Maarten to NYC and then go back to St Barts by ourselves in this scenario!!


----------



## jmm

Soda Pop is a medical alert dog. He inadvertently starting signalling to medication toxicity (similar to a dog alerting to a diabetic person's blood sugar being to high). While Soda Pop is not required to have any formal training to be a "service dog", a good way to decide if your pet is elligible is:
1. Do you have a disability (ie. one that would be recognized by the Americans with Disabilities Act)? 
2. Is your pet capable of performing a service to you? 
3. Is your pet well trained enough (or are you willing to go through professional training) that it can be brought into any environment and be well-behaved?
4. I was told by people with service dogs trained by organizations that my dog should be on the ground. Exceptions to this would be a small dog riding on the lap of a person in a wheelchair where they could jump down to fetch things or jump up to hand things up on a counter. If you aren't going to train your pet to walk nicely in all situations, then you should rethink your commitment to training your dog. 

Every time someone fakes it can make it harder for people who truly need assistance animals. After one experience with someone trying to pull one over, when I go into the place, I'm going to get even more of a hard time. That is just not right. Don't cheat the system. You only make it more difficult for those who really need service animals.


----------



## Matilda's mommy

jmm said:


> Soda Pop is a medical alert dog. He inadvertently starting signalling to medication toxicity (similar to a dog alerting to a diabetic person's blood sugar being to high). While Soda Pop is not required to have any formal training to be a "service dog", a good way to decide if your pet is elligible is:
> 1. Do you have a disability (ie. one that would be recognized by the Americans with Disabilities Act)?
> 2. Is your pet capable of performing a service to you?
> 3. Is your pet well trained enough (or are you willing to go through professional training) that it can be brought into any environment and be well-behaved?
> 4. I was told by people with service dogs trained by organizations that my dog should be on the ground. Exceptions to this would be a small dog riding on the lap of a person in a wheelchair where they could jump down to fetch things or jump up to hand things up on a counter. If you aren't going to train your pet to walk nicely in all situations, then you should rethink your commitment to training your dog.
> 
> Every time someone fakes it can make it harder for people who truly need assistance animals. After one experience with someone trying to pull one over, when I go into the place, I'm going to get even more of a hard time. That is just not right. Don't cheat the system. You only make it more difficult for those who really need service animals.


 
:goodpost:


----------



## silverhaven

princessre said:


> Maureen, that is a very good point you make! As much as I love my fluffs, I don't think I can argue that I can't function without them.
> 
> I do wish our babies could have more rights though. For example, we're going to St. Barts this winter and taking the fluffs because we have our own private villa. But I was told that your pet is not guaranteed a seat at all. Instead, you show up with your pet at the gate, and right before takeoff, WinAir (connecting airline) asks: "If anyone has an objection to having a dog on the plane, then speak up now." And if ONE person in the whole flight objects, then you cannot take your pets on the flight. So then you wait 'til the next flight. And if it's the last flight, then you spend the night and wait 'til the next day to travel.  I mean, my babies do not make any noise when they travel. In fact, no one knows that they are on the plane at all. It's not as though I can bring them back from St. Maarten to NYC and then go back to St Barts by ourselves in this scenario!!


Yes I agree that some of the rules are totally ridiculous :angry: no wonder people want to try and get around them. Your little ones are just hand luggage. I do know that anyone with serious allergies could be in danger with some dogs though and I suppose it makes sense for them to check if that is the case. But with serious allergies you would think that they should declare it at the time of booking. Just trying to think why. 

I know Air Canada were forced to allow the little ones on the plane. It sounds like a little island hopper though which mostly don't let them on at all. I know the seaplane from here to Victoria doesn't.  Quite the dilemma. 

Hey I know. Hire a private one to do the short trip :chilir best yet. Charter for the whole way then you won't have to change.


----------



## MaryH

Jackie raises a good point. The airlines are stricter than ever now about service dogs because people abused the system. A service animal flies for free and cannot be excluded from a flight. Consequently people started saying their dog was an emotional support dog and therefore must be considered as a service dog, thus getting a free ride and no hassle about a pet reservation. The airlines have responded by requiring passengers with emotional support dogs to provide documentation by a licensed therapist attesting to the need. Hotels and apartment management companies are starting to require the same documentation.


----------



## Sandcastles

silverhaven said:


> Yes I agree that some of the rules are totally ridiculous :angry: no wonder people want to try and get around them. Your little ones are just hand luggage. I do know that anyone with serious allergies could be in danger with some dogs though and I suppose it makes sense for them to check if that is the case. But with serious allergies you would think that they should declare it at the time of booking. Just trying to think why.
> 
> I know Air Canada were forced to allow the little ones on the plane. It sounds like a little island hopper though which mostly don't let them on at all. I know the seaplane from here to Victoria doesn't.  Quite the dilemma.
> 
> Hey I know. Hire a private one to do the short trip :chilir best yet. Charter for the whole way then you won't have to change.


Call NetJets - they might just have a Gulfstream - let's see St. Barts - with a 4500' runway - I think naught.


----------



## Snowbody

jmm said:


> Soda Pop is a medical alert dog. He inadvertently starting signalling to medication toxicity (similar to a dog alerting to a diabetic person's blood sugar being to high). While Soda Pop is not required to have any formal training to be a "service dog", a good way to decide if your pet is elligible is:
> 1. Do you have a disability (ie. one that would be recognized by the Americans with Disabilities Act)?
> 2. Is your pet capable of performing a service to you?
> 3. Is your pet well trained enough (or are you willing to go through professional training) that it can be brought into any environment and be well-behaved?
> 4. I was told by people with service dogs trained by organizations that my dog should be on the ground. Exceptions to this would be a small dog riding on the lap of a person in a wheelchair where they could jump down to fetch things or jump up to hand things up on a counter. If you aren't going to train your pet to walk nicely in all situations, then you should rethink your commitment to training your dog.
> 
> *Every time someone fakes it can make it harder for people who truly need assistance animals*. After one experience with someone trying to pull one over, when I go into the place, I'm going to get even more of a hard time. That is just not right. Don't cheat the system. You only make it more difficult for those who really need service animals.


:goodpost:


----------



## princessre

I wasn't trying to cheat the system. I just have seen so many people have "emotional support" dogs at the airport, that I wondered what the rules were these days...Once I found out the rules, I decided I could not declare myself unable to function without a dog, as I stated in my previous post.

But I can still lament the inconvenience of dogs not having equal rights as babies, right? Babies are generally way louder and droolier than my dogs. And to be perfectly honest, I am kind of allergic to babies, but no one cares about that. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## princessre

silverhaven said:


> Yes I agree that some of the rules are totally ridiculous :angry: no wonder people want to try and get around them. Your little ones are just hand luggage. I do know that anyone with serious allergies could be in danger with some dogs though and I suppose it makes sense for them to check if that is the case. But with serious allergies you would think that they should declare it at the time of booking. Just trying to think why.
> 
> I know Air Canada were forced to allow the little ones on the plane. It sounds like a little island hopper though which mostly don't let them on at all. I know the seaplane from here to Victoria doesn't.  Quite the dilemma.
> 
> Hey I know. Hire a private one to do the short trip :chilir best yet. Charter for the whole way then you won't have to change.


Oh, don't I wish!! We are actually really cheap about transportation for our trips as we usually only pay with points...:thumbsup: Good idea, though!!!


----------



## silverhaven

There are two more that apparently allow dogs in the cabin. Air Cairibes, and SBC

I hope it all works out for you  You could do the catamaran? lol.


----------



## princessre

silverhaven said:


> There are two more that apparently allow dogs in the cabin. Air Cairibes, and SBC
> 
> I hope it all works out for you  You could do the catamaran? lol.


Oh my gosh, I should have talked to you before I booked my trip. Why did my travel agent recommend WinAir, then? We've already bought our tickets. :huh:

Catamaran sounds...dangerous. :w00t:


----------



## MaryH

princessre said:


> I am kind of allergic to babies, but no one cares about that. :HistericalSmiley:


LOL!! I'm very allergic to perfumes, colognes, scented soaps, etc., and have often wondered if I could put up a "stink" about not allowing perfumed people on a flight. :w00t:


----------



## mary-anderson

princessre said:


> But I can still lament the inconvenience of dogs not having equal rights as babies, right? Babies are generally way louder and droolier than my dogs. And to be perfectly honest, I am kind of allergic to babies, but no one cares about that. :HistericalSmiley:


Now that is a very good post!!! I'm with you on that one especially after my last flight. Had one screaming child in front of me.:w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

The man that works in the garden center of Walmart here in town told me that if you say your dog is a service dog, they cannot ask for proof they have to allow you in. I was just in the garden center with Rocky and he volunteered this information to me...I don't know why because I wasn't looking to go into the store. whenever I take Rocky to TJMAX or any store that doesn't have food they never tell me I _can't_ bring him in. And they are all captured by Rocky's cuteness. He's usually in my tote bag.:wub: I haven't traveled with him yet.



princessre said:


> We've seen alot of little dogs be "service dogs" on domestic flights. When I talk to the owners, most of them say it's for emotional or psychiatric support?
> 
> What do you have to do to get your dog designated as a service dog? Is there a training program or test the dog has to pass?


----------



## Snowbody

mary-anderson said:


> Now that is a very good post!!! I'm with you on that one especially after my last flight. Had one screaming child in front of me.:w00t:


Trust me, as the mother of DS who was once a small child, there's nothing more mortifying than flying with a toddler or baby whose ears hurt so badly upon take off and landing that they can't help but want to cry.You try to get them to drink the bottle or suck on a pacifier but just like our fluffs don't always listen, neither do young kids. So what are parents supposed to do. Not fly to grandmas or Disney World because of their kids? That's like asking all of us not to take public transportation or fly because of our fluffs. It's life. Very few parents enjoy their own crying kids and it is embarrassing. It's also embarrassing and upsetting when you have a child with a life threatening food allergy (that does fall under the ADA) and have to fear being thrown off the airplane because you have called and documented it from day one of making reservations, made follow up calls and then are told at the gate that the plane has peanuts on it and they can't take the chance of you flying. Are we supposed to leave our child at the airport as we get on the plane? There are no guarantees as to what airlines or passengers will do. Just sayin...


----------



## Tina

MaryH said:


> LIL!! I'm very allergic to perfumes, colognes, scented soaps, etc., and have often wondered if I could put up a "stink" about not allowing perfumed people on a flight. :w00t:


:smrofl: Me too. 

Seriously, quite a few show dog handlers don't want to put their dog in Cargo to fly to shows that they are trying to get their face known so can win more. They say their big dog is a service dog so it can ride in the cabin. I have had conversations with several different well known handlers that have done this. Since they are show dogs they are well behaved and lay at their feet. 
I have one girl that alerts me when my diabetes goes high. She has flown with me twice and would not do that to her again. She flew across a table in high winds in Florida and scared her to death. After that she would not show for me. The wind picked her up and put her down about 3 ft away. She was so shocked :w00t:..............


----------



## iheartbisou

princessre said:


> And to be perfectly honest, I am kind of allergic to babies, but no one cares about that. :HistericalSmiley:


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

And I bet your dogs won't grow up to nick money out of your purse and call you names either!!! 

(just kidding people!)




Tina said:


> She has flown with me twice and would not do that to her again. She flew across a table in high winds in Florida and scared her to death. After that she would not show for me. The wind picked her up and put her down about 3 ft away. She was so shocked :w00t:..............


What?? This happened on a plane?!?


----------



## princessre

MaryH said:


> LOL!! I'm very allergic to perfumes, colognes, scented soaps, etc., and have often wondered if I could put up a "stink" about not allowing perfumed people on a flight. :w00t:


My gosh, you and me both, Mary, with the allergies to perfumes!! Furthremore, I never understand when people working in restaurants wear strong fragrances. It really interferes with the experience of the food!!



mary-anderson said:


> Now that is a very good post!!! I'm with you on that one especially after my last flight. Had one screaming child in front of me.:w00t:


Oh, that sounds like fun! :w00t: I'm already preparing myself for the travels around Christmas!! 



Rocky's Mom said:


> The man that works in the garden center of Walmart here in town told me that if you say your dog is a service dog, they cannot ask for proof they have to allow you in. I was just in the garden center with Rocky and he volunteered this information to me...I don't know why because I wasn't looking to go into the store. whenever I take Rocky to TJMAX or any store that doesn't have food they never tell me I _can't_ bring him in. And they are all captured by Rocky's cuteness. He's usually in my tote bag.:wub: I haven't traveled with him yet.


I can understand why. Rocky's a complete cutie!



Snowbody said:


> Trust me, as the mother of DS who was once a small child, there's nothing more mortifying than flying with a toddler or baby whose ears hurt so badly upon take off and landing that they can't help but want to cry.You try to get them to drink the bottle or suck on a pacifier but just like our fluffs don't always listen, neither do young kids. So what are parents supposed to do. Not fly to grandmas or Disney World because of their kids? That's like asking all of us not to take public transportation or fly because of our fluffs. It's life. Very few parents enjoy their own crying kids and it is embarrassing. It's also embarrassing and upsetting when you have a child with a life threatening food allergy (that does fall under the ADA) and have to fear being thrown off the airplane because you have called and documented it from day one of making reservations, made follow up calls and then are told at the gate that the plane has peanuts on it and they can't take the chance of you flying. Are we supposed to leave our child at the airport as we get on the plane? There are no guarantees as to what airlines or passengers will do. Just sayin...


Wow, Sue. The stuff you've been through with your DS with severe allergies is amazing!!



iheartbisou said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> And I bet your dogs won't grow up to nick money out of your purse and call you names either!!!
> 
> (just kidding people!)


Hilarious! :HistericalSmiley: Let me tell you how amazing my dogs are. Not what they CAN do. But what they CAN'T do!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

I believe that there is a difference between an Emotional Support Animal and a Service Dog, as I indicated in my first post, so I think that we are talking about 2 different things here. If anyone has more clarifying info, please provide, but I think that we need to be clear what we are talking about, for the benefit of people who don't know about the differences. This is my understanding of the law. 

An Emotional Support Animal, according to the ADA, is not required to perform a service or task. They are there for Emotional Support, i.e. they make the owner feel better, secure, less afraid, etc. The only requirement is that a doctor "prescribes" in writing that the dog is to be with the owner most of the time when they are alone for long periods of time, because the owner is being treated for an emotional or psychiatric condition, such as depression, anxiety, PTSD, etc. The dog is allowed on an airplane in the passenger section, and allowed to stay in a residence/motel - even if pets are normally not allowed there. Taking an ESA into a restaurant or other retail establishment where pets are not allowed is a gray area at this point. Many retail business owners are not familiar with an ESA, so ESA owners simply call them service dogs - that is why the two terms get mixed up, and why the owners of an ESA usually aren't challenged. 

It has become a big trend in recent years for people to take their dogs with them everywhere, and simply state that they are Emotional Support Animals, even though they really aren't. Some business owners are afraid of the ADA, so they don't challenge the people and don't ask for proof (the doctor's note) What makes it tricky is that it is a game of Russian Roulette. Some places will not challenge the owner, and others will. That is why it is better for everyone not to abuse the system. 

A Service Animal, under the ADA, is not considered a pet. They are required to perform some sort of service for the disabled owner. They undergo training, and some places do certify them, but certification is not required under the law. If a disabled person with a service dog is challenged, they must be able to prove that that they have a disability (but describing the disability is not required and it is illegal for anyone to ask) a handicap sticker, a card, etc. and/or prove -usually with a doctor's note that the dog is not a pet, and it performs some sort of service.

I just wanted to clarify that because it is very confusing.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

princessre said:


> I wasn't trying to cheat the system. I just have seen so many people have "emotional support" dogs at the airport, that I wondered what the rules were these days...Once I found out the rules, I decided I could not declare myself unable to function without a dog, as I stated in my previous post.
> 
> But I can still lament the inconvenience of dogs not having equal rights as babies, right? Babies are generally way louder and droolier than my dogs. And to be perfectly honest, I am kind of allergic to babies, but no one cares about that. :HistericalSmiley:



:goodpost:


----------



## Nikki's Mom

MaryH said:


> LOL!! I'm very allergic to perfumes, colognes, scented soaps, etc., and have often wondered if I could put up a "stink" about not allowing perfumed people on a flight. :w00t:


Now THAT is a GREAT IDEA!! :aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## princessre

Nikki's Mom said:


> I believe that there is a difference between an Emotional Support Animal and a Service Dog, as I indicated in my first post, so I think that we are talking about 2 different things here. If anyone has more clarifying info, please provide, but I think that we need to be clear what we are talking about, for the benefit of people who don't know about the differences. This is my understanding of the law.
> 
> An Emotional Support Animal, according to the ADA, is not required to perform a service or task. They are there for Emotional Support, i.e. they make the owner feel better, secure, less afraid, etc. The only requirement is that a doctor "prescribes" in writing that the dog is to be with the owner most of the time when they are alone for long periods of time, because the owner is being treated for an emotional or psychiatric condition, such as depression, anxiety, PTSD, etc. The dog is allowed on an airplane in the passenger section, and allowed to stay in a residence/motel - even if pets are normally not allowed there. Taking an ESA into a restaurant or other retail establishment where pets are not allowed is a gray area at this point. Many retail business owners are not familiar with an ESA, so ESA owners simply call them service dogs - that is why the two terms get mixed up, and why the owners of an ESA usually aren't challenged.
> 
> It has become a big trend in recent years for people to take their dogs with them everywhere, and simply state that they are Emotional Support Animals, even though they really aren't. Some business owners are afraid of the ADA, so they don't challenge the people and don't ask for proof (the doctor's note) What makes it tricky is that it is a game of Russian Roulette. Some places will not challenge the owner, and others will. That is why it is better for everyone not to abuse the system.
> 
> A Service Animal, under the ADA, is not considered a pet. They are required to perform some sort of service for the disabled owner. They undergo training, and some places do certify them, but certification is not required under the law. If a disabled person with a service dog is challenged, they must be able to prove that that they have a disability (but describing the disability is not required and it is illegal for anyone to ask) a handicap sticker, a card, etc. and/or prove -usually with a doctor's note that the dog is not a pet, and it performs some sort of service.
> 
> I just wanted to clarify that because it is very confusing.


Thanks for the explanation, Suzan!! As usual, you have great info!!


----------



## allheart

MaryH said:


> LOL!! I'm very allergic to perfumes, colognes, scented soaps, etc., and have often wondered if I could put up a "stink" about not allowing perfumed people on a flight. :w00t:


 
LOL :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:not trying to be unkind or anything, but OMG if that is NOT the truth. And then when they get colds, for some reason they put even MORE on :w00t:, I guess it's because they can't smell it and keep putting MORE on. In an office environment it can be a wee bit difficult.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

allheart said:


> LOL :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:not trying to be unkind or anything, but OMG if that is NOT the truth. And then when they get colds, for some reason they put even MORE on :w00t:, I guess it's because they can't smell it and keep putting MORE on. In an office environment it can be a wee bit difficult.



And for people like me, it could be so debilitating that I am sick for days after an exposure. :angry:


----------



## Maltbabe

*Easy for me*

I can do this easily. But, as much as I love my fluffs I will not do it. 
To me is like owning a disability parking sticker and being able to walk perfectly.

It really TICKS me off when I see young and healthy people park in spot designated to people with special needs. I really do not how they manage to get those parking cards but OMG that really annoys me. I have seen old people driving around and around to obtain a spot with no avail. :angry:


----------



## michellerobison

Sandcastles said:


> Call NetJets - they might just have a Gulfstream - let's see St. Barts - with a 4500' runway - I think naught.


Been there landed there, Gulfsteam needs about Takeoff distance: 5150-5950 ft,depending on the model (1570 m); *Landing distance*: 2770 ft (880 m) *...*
You could land it,but when you take off,you're gonna get your feet wet:w00t:....they don't do shortfield takeoff very well,ha,ha. 
Sorry pilot joke....:innocent:

Tempting as it is to take my fluffs to a restaurant,I couldn't do that,everyone would want to do it and believe me ,I know some people who don't bathe their dogs very often.....:blink:


----------



## Hunter's Mom

This thread has quite a bit of information in it that is useful but there is some inaccurate information. If you have a disability and you have a service dog there are only three questions that may be asked of you:

1. Do you have a disability (a business cannot ask what your disability is)?
2. Is this a service animal?
3. What does your animal do for you? (this answer can be as vague or detailed as you want).

Training a service dog does not occur overnight and can take a few years. Dogs that are "in training" do not have the same "rights" as fully trained dogs and they can be refused entry into establishements if the owner states so and can be refused the ability to fly on airlines as a service animal.


----------



## =supermanskivvies=

jmm said:


> Soda Pop is a medical alert dog. He inadvertently starting signalling to medication toxicity (similar to a dog alerting to a diabetic person's blood sugar being to high). While Soda Pop is not required to have any formal training to be a "service dog", a good way to decide if your pet is elligible is:
> 1. Do you have a disability (ie. one that would be recognized by the Americans with Disabilities Act)?
> 2. Is your pet capable of performing a service to you?
> 3. Is your pet well trained enough (or are you willing to go through professional training) that it can be brought into any environment and be well-behaved?
> 4. I was told by people with service dogs trained by organizations that my dog should be on the ground. Exceptions to this would be a small dog riding on the lap of a person in a wheelchair where they could jump down to fetch things or jump up to hand things up on a counter. If you aren't going to train your pet to walk nicely in all situations, then you should rethink your commitment to training your dog.
> 
> Every time someone fakes it can make it harder for people who truly need assistance animals. After one experience with someone trying to pull one over, when I go into the place, I'm going to get even more of a hard time. That is just not right. Don't cheat the system. You only make it more difficult for those who really need service animals.


Good post. My friend had a Boston Terrier who picked up on her epilepsy and would tug on her pants leg and fetch her medicine whenever she was about to have a seizure. It's amazing how dogs can pick up on tiny changes when something's wrong.

I've only met one emotional support dog before. She was a Borzoi who was owned by a veteran with PTSD. She stays calm and nuzzles him when he panics. I guess they can even wake up people with PTSD when the dog senses that the owner is having a nightmare. It was really fascinating.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

This reminds me...A couple of months ago I was at a car show with Rocky. People sit in front of their cars with their dogs. I past two men with small dogs and one man with Veteran hat asked if I could bring Rocky over. I noticed he had something on the dog and asked if he was a service dog. He said yes and I asked what does he do? (I was thinking on the lines of going to hospitals, etc.) He said, "He keeps me from losing my mind during my rages." I quickly said, "Well it was nice meeting you...have a good night.":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom

God bless these animals...I find that so amazing, it's incredible. :wub:



=supermanskivvies= said:


> Good post. My friend had a Boston Terrier who picked up on her epilepsy and would tug on her pants leg and fetch her medicine whenever she was about to have a seizure. It's amazing how dogs can pick up on tiny changes when something's wrong.
> 
> I've only met one emotional support dog before. She was a Borzoi who was owned by a veteran with PTSD. She stays calm and nuzzles him when he panics. I guess they can even wake up people with PTSD when the dog senses that the owner is having a nightmare. It was really fascinating.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Just a note on my post...I don't know if this man was serious or pulling my leg, but he was a bit strange and he looked a little scary in appearance. I am in awe of service dogs and in no way did I mean this to be disrespectful to this man or to the service dog..just sayin.



Rocky's Mom said:


> This reminds me...A couple of months ago I was at a car show with Rocky. People sit in front of their cars with their dogs. I past two men with small dogs and one man with Veteran hat asked if I could bring Rocky over. I noticed he had something on the dog and asked if he was a service dog. He said yes and I asked what does he do? (I was thinking on the lines of going to hospitals, etc.) He said, "He keeps me from losing my mind during my rages." I quickly said, "Well it was nice meeting you...have a good night.":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jmm

Actually the rage calming is not an unusual task for many war veterans who have had head injuries. They can have seizures, personality changes, and sudden rage (and much more). Service dogs can be wonderful help for people with such conditions.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

I didn't know that. It's amazing what service dogs do!



jmm said:


> Actually the rage calming is not an unusual task for many war veterans who have had head injuries. They can have seizures, personality changes, and sudden rage (and much more). Service dogs can be wonderful help for people with such conditions.


----------

